# We know your secret



## Un tipo con boina

Hello, how would you say "we know your secret" in Romanian?

Thanks.​


----------



## Bântuit

Bună,

=(Noi) ştim secretul tău.


----------



## farscape

If you are making a statement the pronoun - *noi* (_we_)- is not optional.

Later,


----------



## Un tipo con boina

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## farscape

There is another way to say this:

*Noi îţi ştim secretul*

Best,


----------

